# What else do you love about your diesel car?



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

A lot of discussions have revolved around MPG and torque. Are there other technical/non-technical things you like about your diesel car?

Me: I enjoy engine braking. The high compression ratio really helps slowing down the car without using the brakes too much. Pretty much the only time I use my paddle shifters. I get the feeling the wider sports tires also help to a certain degree. Has anyone tested a sport vs non-sport side by side? (Chris, does you wife's car have wider tires, may be you can give us a comparison as you are the only one I know who has 2 diesels?  ).


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*All of it !*

Every darn bit of it.

I'm just grateful that BMW exists and that they managed to get past the bureaucracies to import them into the US. And that they can't be taken over by my government.

Yet.

And that's all that I have to say about that.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

engine sound


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Every day it makes me smile!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Neutrinolad said:


> Every day it makes me smile!


Got a co-worker with a Lexus, getting ready to replace it. He was headed to another Lexus till I got a hold of him, set him straight.

Doubt he will do a D, but at least a BMW is in his sights.

I told him I crack a smile every time I push the start button on my D. 

It is the whole package, and I'm sure if I had a 335i I would still be happy, but...with 30mpg showing on my computer and 450 miles till next refill, and 450ft/lbs of torque, and I often find myself hitting 100mph from a standstill or slow down at a toll booth, etc...

Yeah, I'm pleased. :banana::sabrina::freakdanc:roundel:


----------



## Tuce (Nov 24, 2009)

I also enjoy the engine braking -- and the sound -- it reminds me a little of the sound of a V-8 muscle car.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Tuce said:


> I also enjoy the engine braking -- and the sound -- it reminds me a little of the sound of a V-8 muscle car.


You know, I agree with that. It doesn't have the lope of a V8 at idle, but it sure has the growl of a muscle car when you really mean business...


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Tedj101 said:


> *the growl of a muscle car*...


+1 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

the torque and turbo whine


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the ride, handling, looks.

My 3-month report and test report is now online here in The Diesel Driver.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

I like that the car is quiet at freeway speeds - we get the hood covers that they removed from other models as cost cutting measures. I absolutely love the growl when I'm passing someone! It's almost always someone driving slowly on the fast lane and the growl just seems to express my thoughts.



Tedj101 said:


> You know, I agree with that. It doesn't have the lope of a V8 at idle, but it sure has the growl of a muscle car when you really mean business...


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

For California drivers, the extra warranty on a lot of the engine/exhaust system. 7 years/70,000 miles. Hope I never need it but good to have it all the same.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

My "d" followed my first entry into the BMW world-a 2008 328i w/premium and sport. I thought that was
a very good car- but a bit of buyer's remorse set in about the 6 month point, and I started casting sideways 
glances at the 335d's I'd see here and there. Finally I decided to fish instead of cut bait on the dock...

OMG...finally have the right car- plan on keeping it for a _long_ time; it's not a lease.

The favorable comparisons to the 328i are many-- even the 335d's doors seem to close with more of a resounding "thunk"
than the 08's did. The suspension feels different, (and better) and the power delivery is night and day. The tranny on 
the diesel is markedly superior in how it shifts itself in "D" "DS" and paddling/scrolling. The "hill assist/start off assist" is 
fantastic! Really impresses my passengers too when I take my feet off the pedals and the car holds itself on a steep hill...
The d is barely breaking a sweat at 80 and maybe 1900 RPM's- the 328i seemed like it was
busily spinning and working harder at those speeds. The 328i was...s-l-o-w. I'm also 
a motorcycle guy, used to big bore sport bikes, etc., so I'm a little sensitive to a vehicle's speed capabilities. The 335d does not disappoint in any way.

Yeah, I could have lived with the 328i, and the depreciation pill between the cars was pretty hard to swallow- but no regrets,
only happiness. I like the Space Gray better than Titanium Silver...I suppose my _ultimate_ color combo would have been
Tasman green and that light brown leather (forget the name) but I can live with Gray/Black/dark burl. My big trip is coming up 
next month- that will really allow me to get to know the car - and a good passenger is coming along as well. Bon Voyage to us!


----------



## stimulus (Sep 3, 2009)

*No driving fatigue*

I do a lot of highway driving in my field engineering job. I had a 2000 Lincoln Navigator for 9 years. I would routinely experience some fatigue during long drives requiring a little road side nap.

After 20K miles in the x35d, I have not experienced any fatigue while driving. I often make 300+ mile drives straight through with no desire to pull over and close my eyes.

Far from science, this is just my anecdotal experience.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Lots of things that love about the car. I expected a great car and the car exceeds my expectations.

Number one is still engine torque/power characteristics, ZSP suspension. Love the way the car drives.

Low RPM shift points. It somehow makes me happy to accelerate from a stop light to 50 mph and feel my car shifting under 2k RPMs while the guy along side me is revving higher RPMs. Try using the cruise control held at the +1 increment to do the 20mph - 50mph portion and the car does quick shifts at low RPMs; call me a geek but that somehow feels "cool".

Common with the "i": Driver's comfort in the cabin. 

Common with the "i": Operation of the cruise control - I've come to really really like how CC works in this car. Great user interface design. I also like how integrated it is with traction and stability control. Try taking a set of S curves with CC enabled. The car slows down to reduce tire slip while the ring around the spedo stays at the set speed. Less curve and car gradually accelerates back to the set speed. Turn too sharp and CC auto-disables.

Common with the "i": The ease of use of the ipod integration makes me happier than I had anticipated. I listen to a lot of podcasts on the road. Contrary to first impressions, I also appreciate the button on the wheel that toggles between external (ipod) and internal (sirius). I use this button to quickly switch off a podcast when I feel I need to focus more on the road, then switch back when road conditions improve.

Common with the "i": The floor net in the trunk is more useful than I had anticipated. Too bad the newer cars are missing some of the anchor loops.

Common with the "i": The active headlights. I regularly drive on dark twisty country roads with 45-50 mph speed limit. Can see so much farther down the road. Deer are much easier to spot than in any other car I have driven. The headlights are an obvious safety feature.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

*Sheer driving pleasure*

Love the handling, how planted it feels (the weight helps) and traction control!

The car was sitting in the garage yesterday and was begging to be taken out. I went for a drive on a nice twisty road that opens up in a valley, a 90 degree right hander, 1 mile straight followed by a 90 degree left hander. Really nice road to test a car. I've driven a Z3 (shifting gears kept me busy) and more recently a 328 loaner, both fun to drive, that is until I drove the 335d there. My oh my. The kick out of the corners is unbelievable. Took the left hander at more than 21/2 times the suggested speed and the car still felt planted. The traction control light blinked a few times letting me know that I was pushing this thing. Have to time the apex right, before getting back on power. (Note to self: do not try to disable TC on this car, too much torque on those wheels. Did I just say that  ). Didn't occur to me to try the DS mode, oh well, I can go back later this evening . Not a fair comparison but it did feel more planted than the 328.

The ultimate driving tractor elicits a smile every time I take it out!


----------



## nok (Mar 14, 2010)

Not to hijack this thread, but does anyone else notice a LACK of engine braking in their 'D? I was wondering if maybe it was because the diesel runs unthrottled.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

You guys are kidding right? 
The diesel engine sounds good to you all? Sounds like a V8? 
What have you all been driving in the past, F350s? VW bugs? :dunno:

To me, the engine sound is my least favorite part about the car. It's a _diesel _for goodness sake! It inherently will not sound good! It sounds no where near as good as the V8 in the X5 4.8, or the I-6 in the Z4, or the flat 4 in my STi, or the ...., etc.

As for the engine braking, I feel as much engine braking as any other car, no more, no less taking the gearing into account.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

HIREN said:


> You guys are kidding right?
> The diesel engine sounds good to you all? Sounds like a V8?
> What have you all been driving in the past, F350s? VW bugs? :dunno:
> 
> ...


you got to be kidding if it doesnt feel like *V8 muscle* car


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*...hmmm, Bacon !*



HIREN said:


> You guys are kidding right?
> To me, the engine sound is my least favorite part about the car. It's a _diesel _for goodness sake! It inherently will not sound good! It sounds no where near as good as the V8 in the X5 4.8, or the I-6 in the Z4, or the flat 4 in my STi, or the ...., etc.


Well, now. Some people like the sound of a squealing pig because it reminds them of bacon and Schweinehaxe...

...the Diesel sound reminds them of TORQUE.


----------

